# Engraving Color Fill



## Fibonacci (Mar 10, 2011)

I have seen several people who did color fills on engraved pens, but I am a bit unclear on the materials.

Mica powder has been mentioned, but I am confused on how to use it.  I get the making a pen, seaing the wood, and engraving it, but then do you just rub the powder into the engraving, seal it in, and sand anything that got on the outside back off?

What other materials are recommended for doing fills?


----------



## nativewooder (Mar 10, 2011)

When I used to make golf club sets, we would use lacquer sticks, which are available in many colors.  They are probably available from Golfsmith and/or Golfworks in their online catalogs.  Easy to use by wiping to fill the area and wiping off the excess.


----------



## thewishman (Mar 10, 2011)

I use acrylic paints. Have tried all kinds and they work well. For my main colorfill colors - black, red, white... - I purchased Liquitex Professional Heavy Body acrylics. One 2 ounce tube should last forever.


----------



## TomW (Mar 10, 2011)

Made specifically for the job:  http://www.laserbits.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=72_209&zenid=4h3d7d5n18q88endpfabtpfg10. And works Great!


----------



## Fibonacci (Mar 10, 2011)

So, you squeeze the paint in and wipe it off the top surface?


----------



## TomW (Mar 11, 2011)

Fibonacci said:


> So, you squeeze the paint in and wipe it off the top surface?



Yep.


----------



## 1dweeb (Mar 11, 2011)

http://www.laserbits.com/images/LaserResources/TechTipsandFeatureStories/pdf's/ColorFill.pdf 

Instructions for the color fill process, I use it a lot.


----------



## Fibonacci (Mar 12, 2011)

1dweeb said:


> http://www.laserbits.com/images/LaserResources/TechTipsandFeatureStories/pdf's/ColorFill.pdf
> 
> Instructions for the color fill process, I use it a lot.



Great, thanks!  Seems fairly straightforward.


----------



## thewishman (Mar 12, 2011)

It is a pretty easy process. If the lasered area is very detailed, I take a small artists brush and wrap some tape around the bristles, leaving about 1/8" at the bottom untaped, and dab the paint into the design. That forces the paint into all of the small areas. If you are filling a dark blank, a bottom coat of white helps make the top colors pop.


----------

